# QSW for sale



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Hello fellow Quantum and Dasher enthusiasts,

The time has come for me to let go of my QSW. I've had it for about a year and a half and have loved every minute of it, but alas I have a few too many vehicles and my need to pay the rent and keep a roof over my head is forcing me to sell what I can. Sooo, if you're interested take a look at my Craigslist ad here:

http://westslope.craigslist.org/cto/2726927699.html

I am asking $3500 which is a lot I know, but as you know these cars are becoming more and more rare, and this one is in better shape than most and is one-of-a-kind. I also just got done putting $3000 in to a completely new professionally replaced head. So, if you make me an offer for less than $3000 I will not even consider it. Otherwise please feel free to ask me any questions you want about the car.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

bump. good luck with the sale. Its a clean one.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

love your QSW, but I'm in a similar situation. i actually bought the S4 (below) from a guy in carbondale. i'd love to snatch yours but not in the cards for me... 

good luck with the sale!


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

$2846.23? 


:laugh:


Sorry, had too... good luck with the sale, definately worth it for a Q enthusiast. I hope it goes to worthy hands:thumbup:


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I wish I seen your add eariler, I live in Colorado also, but just picked up a qsw in denver. I like yours alot. good luck with the sale.
Mind if I ask some questions about the lift?..


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

good luck with sale


----------



## vwquantum (May 13, 2010)

what:screwy:


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

So how much did it go for?

If I could sell my lifted QSW for that much I would be quite pleased.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

*i'm not sure it went anywhere...?*

not for that price/337k on it anyway.

wish it went to me tho.:thumbup:


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

No the car hasn't gone anywhere yet and it is still available. I haven't sold it and I've actually been driving it a lot. It's getting closer to 340k now. This may be a lot of mileage but it runs just as good or better than any other Q out there... It's got a whole new top end on it for Pete's sake.

I've been catching a fair amount of flak for my asking price from some of you guys, which is to be expected from a bunch of Q enthusiasts... and I appreciate your input. I realize I probably won't get what I want for it from a member off this forum but it's still worth a try... I know a lot of you guys think I'm asking too much but let me ask you this: does your QSW have a straight body, no rust, Recaro seats, a cherry interior and a bumpin system? Probably not... 

I've only seen a couple of other Syncros that can even come close to touching this one, in terms of overall condition, and the rest are selling for $1500 to $2000. I've lowered my price to $3000 because I know this car is worth that... in parts alone. But it's not about the parts, its about the fact that this Q is a rarity, it's accident free, everything works, nothing is missing, and it runs like a champ... I've been getting 24 mpg on the highway. I doubt many of you can say that about your Q... So tell me, does it really matter that it has 340k on it? I say that is more a testament to how good an engine the 2.2L really is... SO NO, it's not about the mileage, it's about how well the car has been maintained, and this one has been loved since the day it drove off the lot in 1987.

The bottom line is I know this car can sell for close to $3k to the right buyer. I might not get exactly what I'm asking for it but I have to start somewhere. I'm a little disappointed that none of you have been seriously interested, but such is life. I am confident that it will eventually sell to the right buyer for the right price. This isn't my first rodeo. I've owned several VWs and I know that with a bit of patience I have always been able to get close to what I wanted for them. 

So all I have to say to those of you who think I'm :screwy:, is .


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm just heckling on the mileage. Im glad to know that I can make it that far. I know your q is worth more than that to you. And as a q owner myself I do realize the beauty of your setup! But now matter how well your car is maintained or niced-out it is, these cars just dont command much in terms of price.

I paid 1300 for my q a few months ago and it has 150k. sure my driver seat is awful and my stereo lacks soul, but the motor and drivetrain are in incredible shape. And my diff locks work. what more could I ask for?

That said, I would pay $500 for those seats.

Again, I wish I could talk the gf into taking this off your hands.

Best of luck!


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

U mad bro. 



Jk, I for one hope you sell it for as much as possible. Upping the market for our cars is a good thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------

